# Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?



## Jung (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Angelfreunde, 


ich möchte nächstes Wochenende mit der Familie nach Holland (Roermond Outlet - eher möchte meine Frau das |uhoh: ) da habe ich mir überlegt den Tag mit angeln zu verbinden und bin eben auf YouTube auf ''Gewässersuche'' gegangen da kam mir ein Video von einem Indoor-Angelpark vor die Augen  - ja, das musste ich mir anschauen, obwohl ich keine FoPus mag. Jedenfalls fand mein Sohn das Video von diesem Indoor Angelpark so geil ,dass er mich mittlerweile seit einer Stunde mit der Frage ob wir nicht dort hin können.. 
Nun überlege ich  tatsächlich ob ich nicht 1-2 Stunden meinem Sohn das ''Angeln'' (ich sehe sowas nicht als Angeln) in dieser Halle zeige.
Einzige Bedingung ist, dass man die gefangenen Fische entweder zurücksetzen kann oder dort gegen etwas tauschen kann (habe diese Woche mehrere Forellen einfrieren müssen - das Kühlfach ist VOLL :m) weiss da wer etwas?


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

Sachen gibt das......   #d

 Klingt nach 'nem umfunktionierten Hallenbad.

 Hättest Du mal den Link ?


 Ich kenne zwar FoPus wo man gegen die gefangenen Forellen auch was tauschen muß, aber das ist meistens 7,50 - 9,- € pro KG Fisch |supergri


----------



## Jung (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

Hey,

wie gesagt, ich halte selber recht wenig von Forellenpuffs und ähnlichem. Es soll ein künstlicher Bach sein, welcher Teils Indoor und Teils Outdoor zu befischen ist. Die Homepage: http://www.oppedrakebaek.nl/new/?lang=de

Hier ein Video, von einem ''Altersgenossen'' meines Sohnes (krasse Videoproduktion :O ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW6e-Uz231A


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*



Jung schrieb:


> Hier ein Video, von einem ''Altersgenossen'' meines Sohnes (krasse Videoproduktion :O )
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW6e-Uz231A



Danke für den Link.
Stimmt; echt krass, wie ein Tremarella-Werbevideo für Kindergarten/Grundschul-Kunden.
Aber der Lütte ist cool; erinnert mich ein bißchen an 'Michel aus Lönneberga' :q

Werde dieses aber meiner 7-jährigen Tochter lieber nicht zeigen :g
Mir reicht schon der 'Kinderteich' am FoPu..... |uhoh:

Aber die Geschäftsidee an sich...


----------



## GeorgeB (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

Einen Vorteil hat diese Indoor-Angelei. Man verliert die Angst vorm Tod. :q


----------



## Jung (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

[emoji23] stimmt, könnte echt ein Werbevideo für Kindergartenkinder sein. Habe ja nicht wissen können, dass es meinen Sohn gleich so packen wird, er hat eigentlich eher wenig Interesse am Angeln gezeitigt..naja bis jetzt  Da habe ich aber auch kein Problem mit, einfach mal in diesen Park zu fahren und mit Ihm 2 Stündchen diese Pfütze zu beangeln. Sollte etwas gefangen werden, wäre die Mitnahme vom Fang meinerseits schwer, wer weiss wie lange meine Frau im Outlet verbringen möchte und nächste Woche solls wieder Heiss werden..


Gesendet von iPhone 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zimbo1990 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

Kühlbox mitnehmen zb  oder einen feutschten stoffbeutel im schatten hängen das geht zurnoch auch noch


----------



## Jung (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

Hatte bislang keine Kühlbox, allerdings heut Abend gleich zwei gekauft, eine für's Angeln und eine für die Getränke u.ä. 
Hat jemand eventuell paar Infos über die Anlage? Was ist da erlaubt und was läuft da am besten? Infos über die Pfütze gibt es auch nicht im Internet, ich hab keine lust eine von zwei Stunden probieren zu müssen was da so geht, immerhin hat der Spaßfaktor meines Sohnes hier Vorrang. Hab lediglich rausgefunden, dass man die Fische nicht töten soll sondern in der Hauseigenen Küche getötet und Ausgenommen werden allerdings kann man auch 2 gefangene Fische gegen einen geräucherten tauschen werde wohl mischen (wie Ihr seht habe ich vor, den ganzen ''Kunstbach?!'' mit meinem Sohn abzufischen |supergri:m und wir sind voll motiviert)


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

Da wirst du wohl probieren müssen. 
Da ihr nur kurz da seid würde ich fein mit Schlepppose und Glas montieren. So könnt ihr problemlos schleppen und stationär angeln. 3g Glas und 2g Pose sollte bei der Größe (und entsprechender Rute) wohl ausreichend sein. Weniger reicht sicherlich auch.

Wobei, wenn ich mir die Größe nochmal anschaue, da wird es wohl nix mit schleppen und Wurfweite braucht man auch nicht (ausser es ist wenig los).
Und beim betrachten der groben Montagen der verliehenen Ruten beissen sie scheinbar gut.

https://translate.google.de/transla...ijverwebs/indoorvisrivier/indoorvisrivier.htm

Also nicht zu viele Gedanken machen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> https://translate.google.de/transla...ijverwebs/indoorvisrivier/indoorvisrivier.htm



Auf der Seite schreiben sie ja was von trout und catfish.
Müssen in der Pfütze wohl auch noch ein paar Afros mit rumspaddeln. #c


----------



## cafabu (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*

Moinsen,
geangelt wird indoor und Kühe sind lila.
Wie arm muss unsere Kinderwelt noch werden?


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Sohn in den Indoorangelpark?*



Jung schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> 
> ich möchte nächstes Wochenende mit der Familie nach Holland (Roermond Outlet - eher möchte meine Frau das |uhoh: ) da habe ich mir überlegt den Tag mit angeln zu verbinden und bin eben auf YouTube auf ''Gewässersuche'' gegangen da kam mir ein Video von einem Indoor-Angelpark vor die Augen  - ja, das musste ich mir anschauen, obwohl ich keine FoPus mag. Jedenfalls fand mein Sohn das Video von diesem Indoor Angelpark so geil ,dass er mich mittlerweile seit einer Stunde mit der Frage ob wir nicht dort hin können..
> ...



Warst du jetzt in dem Indoor-Angelpark oder nicht?


----------

